# Solved: Memory_management error



## Kyledgradable (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, I have a brand new asus Essentio CG5270-BP003 Refurbished Desktop PC - Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz, 8GB DDR2, 750GB HDD i literally pulled it out of the box 4 days ago and since upgrading to windows 7 i get this error

Memory_management error

0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xFFFFF, A8004D96790, 0x000000000000FFFF, 0x0000000000000000)

I've been trying to resolve for the last couple days just based on other posts but no luck, i have the recovery disk that came with it but i have a lot of important files i transfered from an old hard drive that happened to have died the day after i transfered the files...if anyone can help id greatly appreciate it

(ive tried calling Asus tech support and cant even get a person on the phone i figured this would be quicker)


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm assuming you get that error message in a BSOD?


----------



## Kyledgradable (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah sorry, ive ran memtest86 as well,just for a couple passes, and got an absurd amount of errors


----------



## Kyledgradable (Jan 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Kyledgradable (Jan 17, 2010)

so after hours upon hours of trial and error and resarting my computer over and over i have fixed my issue, incase anyone out there has the same problem this is how i fixed it.

The reason behind my problem was the nvidia driver that i had updated prior to the crashing, apparently the new driver isnt this computers style lol. it was simple i just downloaded the old driver off the nvidia website, i believe it was 186.34. just make sure you uninstall the old driver first restart the computer and reinstall the old driver.

if your problem still persists make sure your audio driver and any other hardware driver is up to date and hopefully you'll have a computer thats worth the amount you just paid

Thanks for everyone who helped me and feel free to PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting the solution .

Welcome to TSG forums.

.


----------



## Kyledgradable (Jan 17, 2010)

UPDATE: So the driver didnt really fix it...i did however find the actual problem. as the blue screen suggested it was memory management, i had to test each stick of ram individually and of course i found one that just plain didnt work now my brand new computer actually runs like a brand new computer...i thought it was fixed prior when i changed the driver back because it actually helped quite significantly but the next day crashing began


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you found the root cause. 

Welcome to TSG forums.

.


----------

